# Adding a new-born to Visa application



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear fellow forum members,

I know this topic has been discussed in depth on here but I haven't really found a relevant solution; hence I am posting this query here..

Me and my wife were blessed with a beautiful baby girl on the 18th of May and I will be receiving her passport in a few hours; in 6 hours to be precise.. 

My visa application is all but complete. The only conundrum is whether to add my child as a migrating or non-migrating dependent. My EOI had only my wife as a dependent as when my EOI was approved, my child wasn't born.

I would be obliged if you could guide me so that I can lodge my Visa application tonight.

P.S: I used this thread as reference: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-adding-dependents-while-submitting-visa.html

But unlike the scenario here, I do have the passport details. If I do add my new-born as a migrating dependent, would I still have to 
provide form 1022? Will the application automatically charge me for 2 dependents?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ARM, 

to quote from the 189 visa page, _Including Family in your Application_ section: 



> You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided.


You should send form 1022 and a *birth certificate* to your CO. S/he will add your baby to the application and tell you what documents to apply for and upload. You baby will have to complete medicals as well, but it is a very simple examination for newborns. Check the DIBP Including Family Members page for details. 

Adding a newborn _used to be_ free but I could not find any reference on the current DIBP webpage. Might be that you have to pay the regular secondary applicant fee for under 18s. Your CO will tell you!

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

espresso said:


> You should send form 1022 and a *birth certificate* to your CO.


Thanks Monika..

I am still at the Visa application stage i.e. I haven't yet applied for the visa.

My online application is filled but before submission I wanted to know if I should add my child as a *migrating or non-migrating dependent.*

If the former, then I would not be matching my EOI wherein I have only my wife as a dependent. if the latter, then your response holds good.

I would preferably want to add my child as a migrating dependent. Is this possible?

Cheers,
ARM


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Thanks Monika..
> 
> I am still at the Visa application stage i.e. I haven't yet applied for the visa.
> 
> ...


Add the baby as MIGRATING of course. Are you gonna go WITH your spouse WITHOUT your baby? The answer for sure is NO, so add it as MIGRATING.

No issues for the mismatch, since the baby was born AFTER the EOI submission AND the invite as well. No one expects you to write future predictions 



Add the baby as migrating dep., include BC, Passport ..... and that's it.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Baby is free if born after you lodge your visa. It is on here -application-charges.aspx under Additional Applicant Charge.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ARM, 

if your wife had the baby _before_ you applied for the visa you will definitely have to pay the additional applicant fee of *880AUD*. 

As _TheExpatriate_ mentioned you should usually declare your kid as "migrating dependent". However, in some cases this is not possible because you don't have the passport yet and this information is required to apply. In that scenario list the child as "non-migrating" initially and switch over to "migrating" during visa processing with form 1022. 

With a 189/190 visa application you can change your mind about the "migrating/non-migrating" status at any time until the visa decision is made. It does not matter if you only listed your wife in the EOI. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the information Monika, The Expat and _shel..

My doubts are now cleared.. I will go ahead and add my child as a migrating dependent.



espresso said:


> Hi ARM,
> 
> if your wife had the baby _before_ you applied for the visa you will definitely have to pay the additional applicant fee of *880AUD*.


It looks like I could have saved 880 AUD if I had applied the soon after receiving my EOI invite on the 28th of April  But I guess that ship has sailed now...

Thanks again...

Cheers,
ARM


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Thanks for the information Monika, The Expat and _shel..
> 
> My doubts are now cleared.. I will go ahead and add my child as a migrating dependent.
> 
> ...



Never regret money ...... u can always earn more money

As long as u r not losing the application u r OK.....


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

espresso said:


> Hi ARM,
> 
> if your wife had the baby _before_ you applied for the visa you will definitely have to pay the additional applicant fee of *880AUD*.
> 
> ...


Hi,
My wife delivers baby after EOI submitted and State Sponsor ship applied but before Visa Lodged. I have submitted my Visa application on 17th Oct 2015

Initially i didn't added both of them as the baby doesn't have a name, birth certificate and passport. So i have just included my wife as non-migrating dependent.

Now i want to include my wife and new born child as migrating dependent. As the child is born before Visa lodged so i understand i have to pay Visa fees for my wife and kid as well.

Now the question is :

1. Which form i need to fill to move my non-migrating spouse to migrating dependent.

2. For my kid whether i have to fill 1022 form or 1436 form ? or Either of the same form should contains details for both spouse and kid

3. Do i need to fill the forms and send it to CO only once it is assigned or even before i can fill and upload as an attachement in the visa application now also

4. At which stage i have to pay the Visa fees for them as i am not seeing any payment link in my immi account as of now. or only CO will verify additional applicant and inform me for making the payment with the process

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

ARM_0112 said:


> Thanks for the information Monika, The Expat and _shel..
> 
> My doubts are now cleared.. I will go ahead and add my child as a migrating dependent.
> 
> ...


Does it still hold true? My wife is pregnant but has not delivered yet (only a week or so left). If I lodge the visa now and add the child later, do I save any?

Thanks!


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

espresso said:


> Hi ARM,
> 
> to quote from the 189 visa page, _Including Family in your Application_ section:
> 
> ...


Hi,

My baby is born after my visa application and Immi dept is aware of it.
They told they need BC,passport and 1022 for the baby... But no one mentioned about medicals for the baby...

Do i need to do medical for new born too??


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

ags6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My baby is born after my visa application and Immi dept is aware of it.
> They told they need BC,passport and 1022 for the baby... But no one mentioned about medicals for the baby...
> ...



Once you provide the requested docs, CO will generate the HAP ID for your child and send you the letter to get the medical done. You will have to do the child's medical and wait for the grant.

Hope it is clear.


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,
Appreciate if done one could assist me with my below query.
I applied my EOI in October with my Wife included. Later in Dec I updated the EOI to include our kid who was born in Nov. I received an invite for 189 last Friday. The kids passport hasn't been issued yet, expected in a week or two. I am planning to submit my application today, as for the kid should I include her as migrating or non migrating applicant. As suggested by some earlier, to include the kid as migrating applicant only once her passport is issued, this would not match with the EOI which indicated 3 applicants. Appreciate if someone could share their views.
Regards


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi,
> Appreciate if done one could assist me with my below query.
> I applied my EOI in October with my Wife included. Later in Dec I updated the EOI to include our kid who was born in Nov. I received an invite for 189 last Friday. The kids passport hasn't been issued yet, expected in a week or two. I am planning to submit my application today, as for the kid should I include her as migrating or non migrating applicant. As suggested by some earlier, to include the kid as migrating applicant only once her passport is issued, this would not match with the EOI which indicated 3 applicants. Appreciate if someone could share their views.
> Regards


Add the child as migrating applicant, but only when you have the passport, a HAP ID will be generated by the CO. 

If you waited 2 months just to add your child to the EOI, it was unnecessary. If you're waiting for the child's passport to lodge the visa, its also not required. The process is long, start as soon as possible.


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Add the child as migrating applicant, but only when you have the passport, a HAP ID will be generated by the CO. If you waited 2 months just to add your child to the EOI, it was unnecessary. If you're waiting for the child's passport to lodge the visa, its also not required. The process is long, start as soon as possible.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

I just submitted my application and uploaded all the necessary documents. The status shows "application received", do I need to do anything further then this, 
Another question, attached my travel document, skill assessment and Ielts results, which also is reflected as received; however, right at the bottom there is a recommendation to upload the sane documents. Anyone faced a similar situation.


----------



## kp.jyothish (Jul 1, 2015)

HI All,
If i repeat the question which already might have answered I appreciate help me guide to the right link.
Me and wife submitted the visa 189 application. However before our visa is decided , our baby has born. The department asked us to submit form 1022.

My question is related to filling the form 1022. Most of the questions are descriptive and easy to follow. In section 13, i filled my partner details, which was already included in the application. However i am confused while filling our baby details. 
1. Should I fill that in section14? Is that the right place?
2. The section has 'New correct details'. Should I fill in that section?
3. The section has only 6 rows. What all information to be filled in and how to furnish the details? Can I for eg: fill like Family Name; <Surname of Baby>, Given Name: <Name of Baby>, etc in one line for each category.
4. Should this be in the second sequence number of the right side, as I filled my partner details in the sequence1 of the left(13th) section?
These might be very silly question. However I would like to get a right guidance to fill the form.

Regards
Jyothish


----------



## kp.jyothish (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi All,
I filled the form 1022 to add our new born baby to the application. I filled baby's details in the section 13 and in section 14, under 'new correct details', i mentioned to add the new baby to the application.

Regards
KP


----------



## kp.jyothish (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi All,

While filling form 1022, have anyone filled section 16(Application details)? . What is to be filled in 'Lodged at'?

Regards
KP


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

3br4h!m said:


> Add the child as migrating applicant, but only when you have the passport, a HAP ID will be generated by the CO.
> 
> If you waited 2 months just to add your child to the EOI, it was unnecessary. If you're waiting for the child's passport to lodge the visa, its also not required. The process is long, start as soon as possible.


Hi Buddy, I am in a kind of same situation where my wife is pregnant and I am in a middle of PR application, just at a beginning stage right now. I have got most of the information form this blog, however I am short of one information:

My question is that is there any specific time when we should include the new born in the visa to save Visa Cost or make the new born included in the application for free? Since I am at a beginning stage I can plan things accordingly. Thanks


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

ksachin said:


> Hi Buddy, I am in a kind of same situation where my wife is pregnant and I am in a middle of PR application, just at a beginning stage right now. I have got most of the information form this blog, however I am short of one information:
> 
> My question is that is there any specific time when we should include the new born in the visa to save Visa Cost or make the new born included in the application for free? Since I am at a beginning stage I can plan things accordingly. Thanks


I think I got the details under Additional Applicant Charge section of the application charges. Thank You.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

*how to create new born application*

Hi All

Please help me I am stuck how can I create application for my new born baby through my immi account as my child is born outside of Australia and I got PR in August 2015 (I applied my visa through agent) and now I want to apply visa for my child by myself through immi account because I dont want to spend money... how can i proceed? I've filled the forms (40ch and 47ch) and now want to create application through immi account. When I login through my Immi Account, I can't see visa sub class 101. Could you please help me in this regard? How to create application for my new born baby he is now 2.5 months old and I am worried because I am getting late day by day... Please help me!!

Regards,
Zeesharp


----------



## abhay09 (Apr 15, 2017)

HI Guys, 

I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 23rd May'2017 with me and my spouse as dependent.
On 2nd Nov'17, We are blessed with a baby girl and Now, I want to update my dependents in application to add my kid.

My question is adding my kid as a dependent in application (increase count to 2) will impact my EOI submission date? or it will be same as 23rd May'2017?
Please suggest.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey 

First off Congrats for the birth of baby Girl. 

You will have to wait for the Birth Certificate and Passport for the baby to add her to your application. Once you have it, send an email to CO with Form 1022 and copies of BC and PP. The CO will add the baby to the application (iimiaccont) which is when you need to attach the BC and PP and wait for HAP ID. Timelines for both these activities are high..

For me, CO added baby in approximately 32 days and Now have been waiting for HAP ID for 2 weeks. Probably will take around 28-32 days like earlier.

By the way, it will be free so no 900$ charge

Hannibal. 




abhay09 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 23rd May'2017 with me and my spouse as dependent.
> On 2nd Nov'17, We are blessed with a baby girl and Now, I want to update my dependents in application to add my kid.
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hey
> 
> First off Congrats for the birth of baby Girl.
> 
> ...


It will still cost $900 since he's waiting for the invitation yet and will need to include his daughter to the visa application once he lodges it.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey Maggie

any idea how long does it take to get the HAP ID for Baby.. for me it took 32 days to get her added and now its been 2+ weeks waiting for HAP ID. 

After medicals of Baby, how long will i have to wait fot Grant, my PCC/Medical will expire on March


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

any idea how long does it take to get the HAP ID for Baby.. for me it took 32 days to get her added and now its been 2+ weeks waiting for HAP ID. 

After medicals of Baby, how long will i have to wait fot Grant, my PCC/Medical will expire on March


----------

